#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-21
<travisgonzales23> hey anybody here?
<bkerensa> slangasek: Do you know why if I run "gpg -d F1384F1F.signed-by.SOMEID.asc  | gpg --import
<bkerensa> " it fails saying I need a passphrase but does not prompt me for such
<slangasek> no
<slangasek> do you have gpg set up to use a key agent, or not?
<bkerensa> I have no idea ^
<bkerensa> Im assuming not
<slangasek> if you didn't set it up to, then you don't
<bkerensa> good morning zenlinux
<bkerensa> good morning nathwill
<nathwill> morning bkerensa, how goes?
<bkerensa> tired
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> really wanna run and get starbucks but I got fedex and ups coming so yeah >.<
<nathwill> blkperl, so no one expressed a preference for either the 16th or the 23rd. what works best for y'all?
<bkerensa> kees: http://seattle.toorcon.org/ do you go?
<kees> bkerensa: defcon is enough for me. :)
<kees> I've heard it's really good though
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> DefCon is to far south :P and too expensive
<sbeattie> too vegas in august
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> whats wrong with vegas in august?
<bkerensa> hah
<nathwill> that isn't wrong with vegas every other part of the year?
<bkerensa> nathwill: well all summer in vegas imho is not fun... Have you ever been in the dessert with a hangover? its horrible :P
<bkerensa> its on level with being in Oakland with a hangover
<nathwill> anywhere with a hangover is horrible...
<sbeattie> nathwill: vegas in august double-downs on the misery that is vegas, at least to this sometimes-mistaken-for-a-canuckistani.
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> at least it's not reno ... vegas does have that going for it.
<bkerensa> Reno atleast is surrounded by mountains capped with snow and rivers
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> OMG Fedora is STILL fighting over Beefy Miracle name
<MarkDude> its incredible
<bkerensa> you guys need a dictator
<MarkDude> We may have some
 * MarkDude will fight them
<MarkDude> At least when Mark S says sumthin' its over done and no time is wasted
<MarkDude> Its a cartoon hotdog
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Did you come to the closing party at UDS? I cannot remember
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> that night was foggy
<MarkDude> Yes
<MarkDude> I took pics of you
<nathwill> so why would people still be fighting? i don't understand
<MarkDude> You got foggy after that South American booze we found
<nathwill> it's a vote. people voted. it's done
<MarkDude> Good question nathwill
<bkerensa> MarkDude: oh thats right... I remember dancing with uhh Bethany :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: So after the party I was all the way out on International and the East 20's
 * MarkDude was tryoing to explain that he has spent time on far stupider pissing contests than names
<MarkDude> Yes sketchyville
<bkerensa> Heh
<MarkDude> Good for findi9ng both crack AND crakhoes
<bkerensa> yeah all the stores had bullet proof vault windows
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Damn, this whole naming thing is going to take some time. This sucks - we are losing all sorts of man hours due to this
<sbeattie> new name: "Bikeshed Miracle"
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> "Beefy Mess"
<nathwill> lol @ sbeattie
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> that was my 1st response
 * MarkDude said please look at relevant site bikeshed.org
<MarkDude> And I vote fot eh shed to be painted Blue, with hotdogs on it
<MarkDude> Wow, I just got kickbanned for talking about naming process in Fedora-social
<MarkDude> By evilbob
<MarkDude> That is AWESOME
<nathwill> evilbob did something evil?
 * MarkDude had folks asking about him at UDS
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Yes
 * MarkDude thinks he got mad when I asked if he had pets
<MarkDude> And are they known as EvilCat, EvilDog, etc
<nathwill> aha
<nathwill> yes, evilnathwill would've kickbanned you as well ;)
<MarkDude> And then we got into the freakin cartoon hotdog talks
<MarkDude> Well I got kicked after saying Im sorry
<MarkDude> It should be talked about on this thread
<MarkDude> There is no CoC. We have be excellent to each other
<nathwill> interesting.
<MarkDude> This may take a long long time to sort out
 * MarkDude has made very clear he has a *scorched earth * policy on this
<MarkDude> And anyone that votes to limit naming
<MarkDude> Will have an albatross around their neck
<nathwill> well. naming does have limitations, but they should be only legal considerations having to do with trademark/copyright
<nathwill> there should not be any politicking involved in restricting the decisions once an established community-driven process has reached consensus
<MarkDude> Agreed
<nathwill> cool link from reddit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKOk4Y4inVY
<MarkDude> I wish the Ambassaodr list was public, this will get epic
<blkperl> nathwill: 16th then
<nathwill> blkperl, ok, cool. will you let me know when we have officially got a room reserved?
<blkperl> nathwill: got it
<blkperl> nathwill: i mean on it
<blkperl> nathwill: what was the time frame?
<nathwill> blkperl, you mean the hours?
<blkperl> nathwill: yeah
<nathwill> slangasek, kees, how long do these normally run for?
<nathwill> i'd think 6 hours would be good... maybe noon-6, but let's get confirmation
<slangasek> I'm not sure what normal is
<bkerensa> >.< http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/sys/3021787761.html
<slangasek> in Europe, they do them as all-weekend things, with people coming in on train and crashing on couches or at the venue overnight :)
<nathwill> blkperl, don't suppose psu eng building has bunkbeds? ;)
<blkperl> nathwill: nope
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> slangasek: imho having a all day event at the very least seems best so we can get much done
<slangasek> yeah
<nathwill> ok then... would a 10-> ~8 be a good timeframe?
<slangasek> that seems good to me
<nathwill> blkperl, think we could get 10-8?
<MarkDude> You folks know that if you do a release party picnic for Ubuntu, we can put it on geeknic.org?
<MarkDude> If there is food, its a geeknic
<bkerensa> nathwill: question is how much space will we have? Then next phase is food/drink :) geeks dont work without some sort of snacks and beverages
<blkperl> nathwill: ok
<bkerensa> MarkDude: me and nathwill have discussed already.... later this summer likely
<MarkDude> Well depending on plan for event, you may be able to promote next event there
<nathwill> well, i think room for ~20 would be plenty right?
<nathwill> bkerensa, what was attendance at the last event?
<bkerensa> uhh
<bkerensa> 20-25-30? idk exact number
<nathwill> ok.
<nathwill> blkperl, think a room with capacity for 30 is doable?
<nathwill> i know people tend to float in and out throughout
<blkperl> nathwill: i think it can hold 80ish
<blkperl> nathwill: theres multiple rooms too
<nathwill> :D
<nathwill> excellent :)
<bkerensa> Im not agin us using that PSU ya her
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> yay whiskey and dishwashing
<bkerensa> sounds like a horrible idea ^
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-22
<tgm4883> any know pygtk?
<c_smith> I don't. sadly.
<tgm4883> I'm having a bad time with this app I'm writing. When I have it paint a new screen, it seems to do more work every time do a new screen
<tgm4883> I'm wondering if I need to manually clear the queue
<c_smith> well, you got far further than I would in writing a program.  :)
<cy1> I know pygtk
<cy1> but the docs know it better
<cy1> http://www.pygtk.org/reference.html
<tgm4883> cy1, yea I'm not really getting anywhere with the docs, although I'm not reading them that closely
<cy1> tgm4883: Are you connecting the signal once, or every expose event? That would cause a geometrically increasing # of screen refreshes...
<tgm4883> every expose event
<tgm4883> which is wrong, so i'm trying to tweak it until it's correct
<cy1> Yes, only connect the signal once, at program initialization. Otherwise it does n expose events every nth expose event.
<cy1> Signals are persistent, and have to be explicitly removed.
<tgm4883> cy1, ok, so how am I suppose to call it later then?
<tgm4883> right now, everytime I press the right arrow key, it does "self.mainDA.connect("expose-event", self.expose)"
<cy1> The callback you provide gets called every expose event. You don't need to connect to the signal to get repeated calls.
<cy1> tgm4883: It seems you want to trigger an expose event, not connect to one, when hitting the right arrow?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> as I'll have multiple screens I want to paint, depending on which key is pressed
<cy1> tgm4883: http://developer.gnome.org/pygtk/stable/class-gtkwidget.html#method-gtkwidget--queue-draw
<cy1> invalidate rect is how to trigger a window to emit an expose event. (Generally you don't emit the signals in your own code, but provoke their emission in existing code.)
<cy1> and queue draw calls invalidate rect with that widget's dimensions
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I'm using queue_draw after I connect the event
<tgm4883> but you are saying I need to use it to trigger the event rather than do the connect on the event
<cy1> "self.mainDA.connect("expose-event", self.expose)" => "self.mainDA.queue_draw()"
<cy1> the former adds a callback to the signal, without triggering it.
<cy1> No limit to how many callbacks you can connect to a signal.
<cy1> And it doesn't check if it's the same function.
<cy1> So, don't do that. Do queue_draw or whatnot.
<cy1> Are you making a gaaame? =)
<tgm4883> cy1, I'm making a calibration tool for Ubuntu TV
<tgm4883> or for TV's in general
<cy1> aw
<cy1> I can't imagine you'd need a drawable area for that. What sorts of drawings are you displaying? Like a histogram or something?
<tgm4883> so then if I'm using 'self.mainDA.queue_draw()' to paint the screen, I should have a separate drawing area for each?
<tgm4883> cy1, one of them is this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:SMPTE_Color_Bars_16x9.svg
<tgm4883> I'm generating that
<cy1> Ahh, neat.
<tgm4883> I also have one for aspect ratio and overscan
<cy1> Good use for a drawing area!
<tgm4883> so is it correct that I need a separate drawing area for each of those then
<cy1> So you press right and you want those color bars to auto-update as the monitor is tweaked. Wouldn't it defeat the purpose of testing a monitor for color correctness if the colors changed with the settings?
<cy1> Not a separate drawing area I'd say. Depends if you want to refresh them independently or not.
<tgm4883> no, press right and those color bars are displayed. They don't change while you are changing settings on your monitor
<tgm4883> but if you press 2, it switches to your #2 monitor, and changes to fit the new resolution
<cy1> So, they're not displayed just when you start the program?
<cy1> Oh, I don't know anything about monitor switching...
<tgm4883> no, the first screen displayed is the instructions screen
<tgm4883> I've got monitoring switching all figured out :)
<tgm4883> so I also have 'self.mainDA.connect("expose-event", self.draw_aspect_ratio)' when you press left. How would I differentiate between the two screens if I'm just doing 'self.mainDA.queue_draw()'
<tgm4883> cy1, I think I figured it out. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<c_smith> has anyone here had the event where running apt-get purge wine1.5 purges GRUB2?
<cy1> tgm4883: no problem ^.^
<c_smith> cy1, you haven't had apt-get purge <insert program that isn't essential to booting> purge GRUB2, correct?
<cy1> c_smith: I'm on Arch. :/
<c_smith> I tried arch.
<c_smith> but on with my story, I was purging wine1.5 with the intent of reinstalling it, it purge GRUB2, PPPOEconf (those are what I know of) and then tried to reinstall Wine1.5 after thoroughly devastating the system.
<c_smith> apt-get purge in this case is a nightmare.
<cy1> geh, dunno what to tell you
<c_smith> eh, good thing I'm downloading LMDE.
<c_smith> and strange thing is I'm not angry at all, I'm laughing at this whole thing.
<c_smith> I am seriously beginning to hate ubuntu.
<bkerensa> tgm4883: is this the same Ubuntu TV that Canonical essentially said their would be a wall between Canonical and Community? :P
<bkerensa> there*
<c_smith> bkerensa, you saw my description of what happened to me with apt-get purge, right?
<bkerensa> c_smith: no
<c_smith> well, let's just say it purged GRUB when I told it to purge Wine1.5
<c_smith> that, and PPPOEConf
<c_smith> neither of which are remotely related to Wine1.5
<c_smith> so, I don't have a bootloader, and I don't feel like installing it, so I'm going to install another distro.
<c_smith> yep, I'm taking that harder way out.
<c_smith> or is it the easier way..... hmmmm.....
<bkerensa> I find it hard to believe apt-get purge wine resulted in grub being removed seems like there was some level of user error involved and why would you purge wine anyways?
<c_smith> to reinstall it.
<bkerensa> was the package broken? Were you experimenting with a development version?
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> you dont need to use purge to reinstall
<c_smith> purge the configuration file to see if it fixed the sound issues.
<bkerensa> rm -f -r ./wine ?
<bkerensa> sudo apt-get remove wine?
<bkerensa> sudo apt-get install wine
<bkerensa> done
<c_smith> did that, I was making sure I got rid of other traced of config.
<bkerensa> eck .wine even
<bkerensa> rm -f -r .wine from your home and there would be no trace
<c_smith> hmmmm, ok,\
 * bkerensa is going to see what this is about because I have no idea why purge would remove GRUB
 * bkerensa has wine installed so lets see
<c_smith> still gonna try another distro, this system is messed up beyond what I care to fix (it's possible, but I don't care nor have the time to fix it)
<bkerensa> why would you distro hop over a broken bootloader?
<bkerensa> Its not Ubuntu's fault you nuked GRUB :P
<c_smith> don't know, but I'm bored, and this happens when I'm bored, I distro hop. :P
<bkerensa> yeah I just purged wine and it absolutely did nothing to Grub
<c_smith> I was going to try another XFCE distro anyway, see what is out there.
<bkerensa> it just removed all the depends and the ms font garbage
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> strange, glitch maybe?
<bkerensa> unlikely
<c_smith> but possible?
<bkerensa> better lucky of winning the lotto?
<bkerensa> luck*
<c_smith> xD I see your point.
<bkerensa> the wine package has absolutely no ties to Grub so there is absolutely no reason for apt-get purge to touch grub
<c_smith> albeit, I'm as clueless as you on this.
 * bkerensa goes back to playing with system76 laptop
<c_smith> have fun.
<bkerensa> I think I'm going to talk to someone about seeing if I can give away a system76 laptop :P
<sbeattie> c_smith: wine1.5 is a purely virtual package; if you had a real wine1.5 package installed, where did you get it from?
<c_smith> Ubuntu Wine Team PPA
<bkerensa> sbeattie: almost makes me want to look at the ppa :P to see how any of this was possible
<bkerensa> wine1.5_1.5.4-0ubuntu1~ppa1~precise1+pulse17.debian.tar.gz
<bkerensa> lets have a look
 * sbeattie calls it a night
 * bkerensa hits harvest up for some bug work ;p
<nathwill> slangasek: the php guys disagree with us... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1002443
<nathwill> :P
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1002443 in php5 (Debian) "php5-fpm exposes full ubuntu package version in headers" [Unknown,Won't fix]
<sbeattie> nathwill: well, Marc Deslauriers is on the ubuntu security team, calling him a php guy is likely to not make him happy.
<nathwill> lol
<slangasek> nathwill: with you, you mean; I don't have a dog in this fight :)
<nathwill> lol. naturally.
<nathwill> i'd hardly call it a fight
<nathwill> morning markdude
<MarkDude> Morning
 * MarkDude loves the smell of napalm in the morning...
<nathwill> i see
<bkerensa> RedBeacon is nifty for hiring people to mow lawn and do work for u :D
<bkerensa> I just found someone to mow my lawn and trim my bushes for $25
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> bkerensa neighborhood youth?
<bkerensa> professional
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> http://redbe.co/r/mvu5w <-- they only use licensed or professional companies in your areas
<bkerensa> you can get like your house cleaned by a maid service for $60 a week or so :D
<nathwill> woot, first charm promulgated
<kees> nathwill: congratz!
<bkerensa> nathwill: did clint promulgate it?
<nathwill> bkerensa, no idea yet. they said it might take some time.
<nathwill> i'm not worried about it. they said it was approved, so it'll show up whenever the flow goes through
<nathwill> dude... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_money_scam
<nathwill> creepy weird
<bkerensa> weird indeed
<slangasek> bkerensa: if they only work with licensed professionals, why is their domain registered in colombia? ;)
<bkerensa> Hmm?
<bkerensa> http://who.is/whois/redbeacon.com/
<bkerensa> thats just their short name
 * bkerensa would love to have a .ly which would require a registered agent in libya but ya too expensive ;)
<slangasek> ah ;)
<MarkDude> The hotdog debate still rages.... https://docs.google.com/document/d/1h5kHxrn-DxotB-YCNHbdgfdhewkwVXCJ0D6WilkiDVU/edit
<nathwill> markdude, you should do up a bikeshed textured with hotdogs
<slangasek> haha
<MarkDude> Dead on nathwill
<MarkDude> http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/ambassadors/2012-May/019624.html
 * MarkDude did that the other day
<nathwill> rofl
<nathwill> i want the graphic though :P
<MarkDude> well
 * MarkDude is working on *video response*
<MarkDude> Epic video will be epic
<MarkDude> Letter is done http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/advisory-board/2012-May/011612.html
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-23
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> 12 minutes til workadays done...
<bkerensa> nathwill: fun for u
<bkerensa> :(
 * bkerensa got himself into a fun bug
<nathwill> bkerensa, whatchoo working on?
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape-client/+bug/1001468
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1001468 in Landscape Client "registration key rename polish" [Medium,New]
<bkerensa> love the comments in the source package for landscape-client
<nathwill> i don't understand
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> nathwill: why not?
<nathwill> bkerensa: lack of context
<bkerensa> nathwill: btw what happened to orebuntu_ did he take off?
<nathwill> i believe orebuntu's screen session died
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/landscape-client/trunk/+merge/106921 <-- context see linked bug reports
<bkerensa> simple stuffs
<nathwill> yeah, i saw your patch
<nathwill> i'm still confused :P
<nathwill> it's been a long long day
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> oh snap
<nathwill> !googlefight hackabot meetingology
<lubotu1> nathwill: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bkerensa> yay
<orebuntu> nathwill: hackabot wins with 175,000. vs. meetingology with 8,580, a difference of 166,420 results.
<nathwill> alright, headed home.
<nathwill> catch y'all later
<bkerensa> !commands
<lubotu1> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bkerensa> !help
<orebuntu> Commands: 8ball about admin asshat bc blame cowsay date dc distro echo fail figlet fire fob fortune google googlefight googlepage group hacker hangman help insult limerick lunch me msg notice ping praise proverb quote remindme s score seen slogan tardhat topic uptime urban weather whip wikipath wikipedia wiktionary win woot wtf yoda zima
<lubotu1> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bkerensa> !figlet Good Morning Oregon
<orebuntu>   ____                 _
<lubotu1> bkerensa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu>  / ___| ___   ___   __| |
<orebuntu> | |  _ / _ \ / _ \ / _` |
<orebuntu> | |_| | (_) | (_) | (_| |
<orebuntu>  \____|\___/ \___/ \__,_|
<orebuntu>  __  __                  _
<orebuntu> |  \/  | ___  _ __ _ __ (_)_ __   __ _
<orebuntu> | |\/| |/ _ \| '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
<orebuntu> | |  | | (_) | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
<orebuntu> |_|  |_|\___/|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
<orebuntu>                                  |___/
<orebuntu>   ___
<bkerensa> stall :P
<blkperl> bkerensa: nathwill: room is reserved
<nathwill> woo hoo!
<bkerensa> nathwill: you sending that e-mail today? :P the special one?
<nathwill> oh derp
<nathwill> sorry, totally spaced that yesterday
<nathwill> ugh. i just cannot get rex to install on this damn rhel box
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> make the argument to get rid of rhel
<nathwill> yeah right.
<nathwill> nobody listens to me
<bkerensa> nathwill: just got an update on OSCON
<nathwill> bkerensa, i just saw an email come in :)
<nathwill> what's the word?
<nathwill> oh
<nathwill> that's unfortunate
<bkerensa> basically they are booked.... but really really want us there so they are wait listing us versus our right declining us like they did to several other orgs
<bkerensa> they said its very likely we will push through
<bkerensa> nathwill: either way we will be there
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Im going no matter what
<nathwill> fingers crossed
<bkerensa> ikr
<bkerensa> nathwill: you using geeklist yet if not here is a private beta invite geekli.st/bkerensa/invite/5C8702F069
<nathwill> bkerensa: i don't use twitter...
<bkerensa> ahh :P so sad
<cy1> sad?
<cy1> bkerensa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esA9RFO1Pcw
<bkerensa> cy1: indeed
<bkerensa> I watch all the TED stuff
<cy1> I watch stuff my friends recommend to me. TED does seem prominent in that.
<bkerensa> nathwill: I think I will respond to that e-mail from CC and I'll bring you back into the convo
<nathwill> bkerensa: ok
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-24
<MarkDude> nathwill, you mean you dont post pics of food you are about to eat ?
<MarkDude> For random strangers to see?
<nathwill> markdude, i do that on flickr :)
<MarkDude> Ok
<nathwill> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7276/6988603528_003a1a52bb_z.jpg
<MarkDude> so a smaller group of folks you dont really know
<nathwill> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7047/6996075646_836b988c0a_z.jpg
<nathwill> i restrict most of my pics to people i know :P
<nathwill> and my new toy: http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5342/7209336422_d34cc8b68a_z.jpg
<nathwill> that second one is a winner
<MarkDude> Whats the story on the postit?
<MarkDude> Thats hella funny
<nathwill> one of my coworkers pranked another one of my coworkers while he was away on a business trip
<MarkDude> Awesome
<nathwill> yeah, i just about busted a rib laughing when i got here in the morning and saw it
<MarkDude> So Fedora did not get a table
 * MarkDude is going on offensive as a Linux person on this
 * MarkDude just created @boycottOSCON :D
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> MarkDude: sucks for Fedora :P
<bkerensa> MarkDude: We are on a waiting list but I was told our chances are pretty darn good ;)
 * MarkDude has already created @botcottOSCON
<bkerensa> .... and that I will get to go regardless of us having a booth :P
<MarkDude> boycott rather
<bkerensa> MarkDude: if they ridicule you for typos dont be angry if I retweet :P
 * MarkDude plans on going also
<MarkDude> Like I would mind
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> MarkDude: O'Reilly also nuked Free Expo Hall ;)
<MarkDude> Well if I go I will get a table pass from someone
<MarkDude> CLS for sure
<MarkDude> I dont think anyones doubts I would protest  while wearing Penguin suit
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> If you dont get a table you can join
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> even if I dont have a booth I already am getting comp'ed pass
 * MarkDude can of course have his expo pass paid for
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> silly
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> Well duh
<MarkDude> Its not about ME getting in
<MarkDude> its people that are part of FOSS
<MarkDude> Expect some writing similar to my hotdog naming rant
 * MarkDude realized the zombie comic KILLED the chance to work at most companies
<MarkDude> Said screw it. I can be an irritant if need be ;)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: 10 days before OSCON you should go down to Barnes and Noble and by Ubuntu User magazine... I got the Feature Article ;)
 * MarkDude may go to FOSScon. I plan on writing stuff to the effect of OSCON is no longer relevant
<MarkDude> its DECLINING
<MarkDude> bye bye OSCON
<MarkDude> That will help market my talks to the #2, #3, etc conventions :D
<MarkDude> All this at the same time I am requesting books from Oreilly
<MarkDude> bkerensa, gareth was on the cover of linux mag for last oscon, cant beat that
<bkerensa> :P I know... It was also the last print issue
<nathwill> bye all. bbl
<MarkDude> rofl bkerensa
<cy1> Ugh... hate java so much...
<cy1> Oracle: want an offline copy of the core documentation for java? TOO BAD FAGS
<cy1> Heaven forbid the central basis of the language had documentation for it that wasn't on oracle.com.
<blkperl> cy1: its more enterprise that way
<bkerensa> :-)
<cy1> blkperl: lol
<blkperl> nathwill: are you going to spam an annoucement of the event, do we have a calagator yet?
<nathwill> blkperl. i will, and not yet
<nathwill> just to confirm, we're set for the 16th from 10-8 in masee (sp?) eng building at PSU?
<nathwill> do you have a room num?
<blkperl> FAB 86-01
 * bkerensa goes back to reading 
<nathwill> awesome. ty much.
<blkperl> nathwill: yep june 16th, 2012 10am-8pm
 * nathwill distracts bkerensa from said activity by inquiring after the subject matter
<blkperl> internets and power will be provided,
<nathwill> blkperl: perfect, i'll register the event now.
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> man... forgive me.. it's late, i'm tired... this is the Bug Squashing Party, right?
<blkperl> nathwill: Debian / Ubuntu Bug Squashing party
<nathwill> perfect
<blkperl> also spam the debian people please
<nathwill> got an address?
<blkperl> nathwill: 1930 SW 4th Avenue
<blkperl> Portland, OR 97201, US
<nathwill> pfft
<nathwill> i meant an email addr, sorry
<nathwill> for the debian people... not sure if there's a debian-or mailing list...
<blkperl> nathwill: http://pdx.debian.net/mailman/listinfo/debian-portland-soc
<nathwill> sweet. thanks.
<blkperl> i think thats the correct one
<nathwill> seems like it.
<nathwill> woo, time to actually create some sieve rules for the mailing lists.
<nathwill> they are simply too multitudinous to handle at this point
<blkperl> can we rope some people into lightning talks too?
<blkperl> bkerensa: lightning talk on juju? i want to troll
<nathwill> hehe. help me wrangle!
<nathwill> oh god... what did we decide as the focus? i think we'd decided multiarch, and python3?
<nathwill> i thought there was something else....
<blkperl> bitzied bugs?
<blkperl> bitesized*
<nathwill> aha
<blkperl> also lets wrangle someone to do a talk on linux containers
<nathwill> yaaay
<nathwill> so.. i'm not a pro, but i'd be happy to talk about what i know
<blkperl> adam_g: lightning talk on something? :)
<bkerensa> Nathwill: http://db.tt/zstBZz1P
<nathwill> is that a tablet?
<bkerensa> I spy
<bkerensa> Yar
<nathwill> niiice. what's the irc client?
<bkerensa> Androirc
<nathwill> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1789/detail/
<nathwill> http://calagator.org/events/1250462401
<bkerensa> But i also can just ssh to my laptop and use irssi
<nathwill> interesting, androirc looks totally different on my phone...
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> Nathwill:  now u m7st spam to OSU , PLUG
<nathwill> plug too, eh?
<nathwill> we're just a-spamming everybody
<bkerensa> Lol Google voice to text
<nathwill> well duh. how else are they going to machine-analyze your conversations?
<bkerensa> Har
<nathwill> you laugh now...
<cy1> google also invests extensive resources in optical character recognition.
<nathwill> spammed
<nathwill> alright, night all... see ya tomorrow.
<blkperl> nathwill: want to make a sign?
<nathwill> blkperl: a sign?
<nathwill> peace? westside? live long and prosper?
<blkperl> to advertise ubuntu debian bug day
<blkperl> we can print it and place it around the engineering building
<nathwill> like a printout flyer like we had for the release party?
<blkperl> yeah
<nathwill> let me me poke around and see what i can do... i'm not much of  a graphic artist.
<blkperl> we should get one of those :)
<nathwill> jvlb has an eye for it
<bkerensa> nathwill: you could get the deminsions from blkperl and ping jvlb Im sure he would do it
<nathwill> le sigh
<nathwill> omg work emergency everyone freak out
<blkperl> nathwill: dimensions be normal size of paper
<nathwill> yeah, i figured
<bkerensa> nathwill: what kind of emergency?
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> the not-really-an-emergency kind
<bkerensa> make moar sales or layoffs
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ^ that kind? :P
<nathwill> no
<bkerensa> good thing :D
<nathwill> yeah, more the every day minor "emergency" that makes everyone act like their head is on fire while the people who have the ability to fix the problem are just trying to drag out the simple details we need to get started on what's generally a 10 minute task
<bkerensa> >.<
<nathwill> my belief in a world without management is enforced daily :P
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-25
<MarkDude> bkerensa, thx for sharing the free code for OSCON expo hall- lol
<MarkDude> You hella cracked some Fedorans up yesterday
 * MarkDude admires that. Many of them had been following Ubuntu ORegon and the part about me being lead.
 * MarkDude has gotten only positive comments about you. And how you are good for FOSS
<MarkDude> And you hella trolled me yesterday, so you got bonus points for that :D
<MarkDude> Keep up the good work Sir
<bkerensa> MarkDude: what free code?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I trolled you Fedoran? Who would have thought.
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> You made some funnies yesterday
<MarkDude> Check PM
<bkerensa> nathwill: yahoo smush it is tango down :P www.smushit.com
<nathwill> you appear to be correct
<nathwill> bkerensa, loading for me, though somewhat slowly... still down for you?
<bkerensa> nathwill: now its loading but it was epic slow earlier took like 10 mins
<nathwill> good deal
<nathwill> not quite sure what the deal was...
<bkerensa> huh
 * bkerensa goes back to trying to make a video into a gif on ubuntu
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://i.imgur.com/QjBEP.png
<nathwill> bkerensa: ?
<bkerensa> nathwill: /home/linus ^
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> Not technically even in Lake Oswego
<bkerensa> very close but technically still lives in Portland :P nice house though huh?
<nathwill> yeah, looks like a nice house
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-05-26
<bkerensa> thefinn93 is back
<nathwill> catch y'all later
<c_smith> hello
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-21
<bkerensa> mm
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you coming to OSCON?
<Maskil> bkerensa, Are you talking at OSCON or just the both?
<bkerensa> Maskil: I am not talking at OSCON this year... I will be helping organize the booth but trying to find enough volunteers because I cannot be there the whole time
<bkerensa> Mozilla is sponsoring me to OSCON
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> So I need to do some Firefox OS engagement from time to time
<bkerensa> and that cant happen at the Ubuntu Booth :P
<bkero> bkerensa: I'll be there demoing device too
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-05-26
<MarkDude> bkerensa, when do I do the raffle?
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-05-20
<MarkDude> https://twitter.com/TheCommunitizer/status/468837917901590529
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-05-21
<slangasek> blkperl: ohai
<slangasek> kees: ^^
 * kees waves
<blkperl> slangasek: kees: yes?
<slangasek> blkperl: hi there!  so bartm is saying that CAT might have some spare network gear that we could borrow for DebConf :)
<slangasek> blkperl: is this realistic, and who should we talk to?
<blkperl> slangasek: define "spare network gear"
<slangasek> blkperl: I think we're looking for manyport switches and APs
<blkperl> probably not, but email support @ cat.pdx.edu
<slangasek> ok cool
<kees> blkperl: thanks!
<MarkDude> OMG- I crack myself up bkerensa I deleted your comment- all of its commonsensicalness XD
